# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Du lịch phú quốc giá rẻ

## xxintour

DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC GIÁ RẺ

 Thời gian: 03 ngày 02 đêm
Phương tiện: Bằng Máy bay

NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC
05h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, đáp chuyến bay lúc (05h55, 06h30, 07h00, 09h15,10h20) đi du lịch Phú Quốc.
10h20:Máy bay cất cánh, Quý khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của quê hương , đất nước qua cửa sổ máy bay.
11h15:Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng, ăn sáng, nghỉ ngơi.
11h450:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.
14h00:Đoàn khởi hành tham quan vườn tiêu khu tượng xứ sở trồng tiêu nổi tiếng - tiếp tục đi xuyên qua rừng nguyên sinh đến làng chài gành dầu tham quan đền thờ vị anh hung dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực. Ngắm nhìn hải biên Phú Quốc - Campuchia, tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái gío biển, quý khách tự do lặn ngắm san hô, nằm võng nghỉ ngơi. Thưởng thức hải sản nơi biển đảo.
16h30: Đoàn về lại dương đông tham quan dinh cậu và thủy long thánh mẫu.
18h30:Đoàn dùng cơm tối, tự do dạo phố Dương Đông. Nghỉ đêm tại KDL.

NGÀY 02: TOUR PHÚ QUỐC - HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO 
07h00 :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi nam đảo, tham quan phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật cội nguồn với các sản phẩm đặc sắc của rừng và khu bảo tồn thuần dưỡng chó phú quốc. quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Phòng trưng bày Ngọc trai (Công ty lien doanh Việt Úc),Quý Khách trở về Bãi Sao ăn trưa nghỉ ngơi.
14h30: Tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, Quý Khách tiếp tục tham quan Cầu Cảng Du Lịch Bãi Vòng - Nơi mà trong tương lai sẽ là đô thị sầm uất bậc nhất tại Phú tour phu quoc Quốc. Tham quan làng chài Hàm Ninh, tự do mua sắm và thưởng thức các loại đặc sản biển, tham quan khu du lịch Suối Tranh, ngắm cảnh và chụp hình - một phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình. Trên đường về ghé cơ sở thăm Nhà Thùng(cơ sở nước mắm) - một loại nước mắm nổi tiếng nhất Đất nước, ghé tham quan nơi sản xuất rượu sim có một không hai, tìm hiểu cách làm rượu tại đây. Đoàn về đến Dương Đông, nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối. Quý Khách tham gia chương trình thẻ mực đêm (chi phí tự túc).

NGÀY 03: DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC - TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH
06h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khởi hành đi Chợ Dương Đông mua sắm đặc sản Phú Quốc. Xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc làm thủ tục khởi hành về TP.HCM chuyến bay lúc …………...Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại, Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

 GIÁ TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC: 1.379.000VNĐ - DÀNH CHO ĐÒAN TRÊN 40 KHÁCH (CHƯA BAO GỒM VÉ MÁY BAY)

GIÁ VÉ ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ EM
- Trẻ em từ 02 đến dưới 05 tuổi: 100% giá vé máy bay; miễn phí vé tour (cha mẹ tự lo cho bé)
- Trẻ em trên 05 - dưới 12 tuổi: 50% giá tour; (100% giá vé máy bay) bao gồm các phí ; bé ngủ chung với cha mẹ.
- Khách đi tour kèm theo 02 trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi phải đóng là 50% phí tour.

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Lưu trú:   Khách Sạn 2* * đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 - 4 khách/phòng).
- Ăn uống:  Bữa chính: 04 bữa cơm du lịch phú quốc phần, tiêu chuẩn 80.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
  Bữa sáng: 03 bữa phở, hủ tiếu… càfe hoặc nước uống tương đương.
- Khách sạn theo sự lựa trọn của quý khách: (tiêu chuẩn 2 - 4 khách/phòng)
Khách sạn 2*: Ngàn Sao, Kim Hoa, Biển Xanh, Phương Đông, Beach Club, Bo Resort,…
Khách sạn 3*: Island Villa Resort, Kim Hoa Resort, Thiên Hải Sơn,Tropicana Resort,….
Khách sạn 4*:Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon Resort, La Veranda Resort,…
- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
- Hình lưu niệm tặng đoàn.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
- Thuế VAT
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình: điện thoại, giặt ủi, thức uống ngoài chương trình, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan.

DỊCH VỤ TRỌN THÊM:
- Ngoài ra nếu có nhu cầu, quý khách có thể đăng ký them một số chương trình giải trí hấp hẫn:
+ Câu cá chạy
+ Câu mực đêm
+ Lặn biển
+ Khám phá đảo san hô
(chi phí các chương trình này không bao gồm trong giá tour).
Lưu Ý: Chương trình và giá tour có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình hình thời tiết, ngoại cảnh và giá cả thị trường. 


INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR !

Mọi chi tiết tư vấn và đặt tour du lịch xin liên hệ: 

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR

ĐT: 08. 39896536 ~ 39 - FAX: (08) 62958356
Hotline: 0934 79 77 79
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------

